# Iphone not recognized (Code 43)



## relientkmusic

Let's start with this- I have a Pavilion DM4 with windows 7 installed. A few weeks ago my operating system crashed and I did a complete factory restore with recovery discs. When I finally got my laptop back in working order, everything was fine. Suddenly, every time I plug in my Iphone it says that is is an unknown device and therefore windows has stopped it from working (code 43) Here is what I have tried- I updated all windows updates, and have the latest version of Itunes. My phone is recognized correctly on other computers. I tried using different ports, cords, phones, etc. and the problem lies within my computer. Literally everything on my laptop is completely up to date considering I just got the newest versions of EVERYTHING. All of the mobile support that has to do with Itunes is installed, re-installed and updated. I uninstalled and re-installed itunes, and restored my computer to an earlier date when it would still recognize my phone. I updated my BIOS for my particular model, uninstalled and installed ALL the updated driver software for my laptop through HP, and all restorations to do with any USB drive or chipset, restarting after every update. I have tried uninstalling all the USB devices and restarting, then re-installing them. i disabled my anti-virus software and tried uninstalling all my devices again, hoping that it might be blocking the device. I know it is not the Drive itself because my wireless mouse USB works in the ports. I have literally tried everything I found that seemed logical to me. Another complete system restore is my absolute last resort, and I don't think that will fix it. Help would be MUCH appreciated.


----------



## Iamthebest

Go and run computer manager. Start - run compmgmt.msc.

Under device manager. Go to view and show hidden devices. 
Connect the unit and then delete it from the system when it appears.
good luck


----------

